# Hello from South Florida



## sofljoe (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name is Joe and I just bought a 13' bare skiff that I will hopefully be transforming into something nice. Right now it needs a new transom, so I am off to do some reading and hopefully get started on it soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome Joe ! 
post up your boat ?'s here >>
http://www.microskiff.com/forums/boat-yard-basics.10/


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

sofljoe said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joe and I just bought a 13' bare skiff that I will hopefully be transforming into something nice. Right now it needs a new transom, so I am off to do some reading and hopefully get started on it soon. Wish me luck!


Hello from Boynton, Joe.


----------

